# Source for big nuts for face plates



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

I've had very little luck finding big nuts to make face plates.

I've tried online and searching for a certain nut size is difficult since everyone has their own way of designating them. I've tried Home depot and didn't expect to find one and not sure about the local hardware store since its a "Do it your Best" franchise that looks like the dollar store of hardware. 

Looking for either a 1" - 8 or a 3/4" -16. My lathe is 3/4" but I have an adapter.

I may just spring for the Beall tap and make my own. 

Oh I did find a 1" nut in stainless $24 plus $12 S&H.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 14, 2016)

chartle said:


> I've had very little luck finding big nuts to make face plates.
> 
> I've tried online and searching for a certain nut size is difficult since everyone has their own way of designating them. I've tried Home depot and didn't expect to find one and not sure about the local hardware store since its a "Do it your Best" franchise that looks like the dollar store of hardware.
> 
> ...



Craft Supply carries a pretty good line of adapters

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/search?term=adapters


----------



## tomtedesco (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know what part of the world you are in but A&I nut and bolt in Denver has them, ACE hardware also carried them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 14, 2016)

Couldn't you use a place that sells replacement parts for your lathe such as this.


Jet Lathe Parts | Great Selection | Great Prices | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## mredburn (Feb 14, 2016)

New 3 4 16 Truck Frame Jam Nut with Flange 3 4&apos;&apos; Nut 10 PC | eBay

McMaster-Carr

Tap for 3/4 16 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5362C-New-G...365024?hash=item5681a69360:g:FN0AAOSwvUlWqYyk


----------



## lorbay (Feb 14, 2016)

That's a common size nut. Should be able to get them at any fastener place. If you can't get them let me know and I can send you some.
Lin


----------



## low_48 (Feb 14, 2016)

I can get 1-8 nuts at Tractor Supply. Any farm supply stores near you? You don't list your location on your information, so maybe you are in Europe.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 14, 2016)

I have bought nuts and bolts at my local Do-It Best hardware store.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 14, 2016)

Tractor Supply for mine


----------



## TonyW (Feb 14, 2016)

At the risk of hijacking this thread, does anyone know where I can buy left hand 1.1/4" x 8 nuts for the outboard side of my lathe please, whilst we are discussing nuts for faceplates. I couldn't find any for the right hand / inboard side so bought a tap from RDG Tools, but the only left tap was a mega bucks import that would be prohibitively expensive with shipping, import duties, sales tax, etc.

TIA

Tony Wells.


----------



## barkisini (Feb 14, 2016)

Fastenal carries these, IIRC a bit over $1 each.


----------



## JimB (Feb 14, 2016)

Fastenal carries them along with a lot of other useful stuff.

If you add your location to your profile folks here will be able to help you better with local suppliers.


----------



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

low_48 said:


> I can get 1-8 nuts at Tractor Supply. Any farm supply stores near you? You don't list your location on your information, so maybe you are in Europe.



Perfect I'm 2 minutes away from one every Saturday after I drop my son off at work.


----------



## Curly (Feb 14, 2016)

TonyW said:


> At the risk of hijacking this thread, does anyone know where I can buy left hand 1.1/4" x 8 nuts for the outboard side of my lathe please, whilst we are discussing nuts for faceplates. I couldn't find any for the right hand / inboard side so bought a tap from RDG Tools, but the only left tap was a mega bucks import that would be prohibitively expensive with shipping, import duties, sales tax, etc.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Tony Wells.



If you could work with a chuck adapter Oneway sells one. 1-1/4 - 8 RH/LH Stronghold


----------



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> Craft Supply carries a pretty good line of adapters
> 
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/search?term=adapters



I have the adapter, my lathe is 3/4 and I got a 3/4 to 1" adapter with a chuck from PSI.


----------



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Couldn't you use a place that sells replacement parts for your lathe such as this.
> 
> 
> Jet Lathe Parts | Great Selection | Great Prices | eReplacementParts.com



I can buy faceplates anywhere but can be expensive.


----------



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

JimB said:


> Fastenal carries them along with a lot of other useful stuff.
> 
> If you add your location to your profile folks here will be able to help you better with local suppliers.



I thought I did, just checked and it was in the wrong field.


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 14, 2016)

Fastenal.com

They carry everything and ship nation wide.


----------



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

dogcatcher said:


> I have bought nuts and bolts at my local Do-It Best hardware store.



But do they sell 1" nuts and bolts or 3/4" fine thread nuts.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 14, 2016)

Here: Amazon.com: 3/4 - 16 nut


----------



## chartle (Feb 14, 2016)

Whaler said:


> Here: Amazon.com: 3/4 - 16 nut



You found the magic words. Didn't expect to spend 8 bucks on a nut.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 14, 2016)

You can find the 1-8 or 3/4-16 taps pretty reasonable on eBay.   Or go to Victor Machine   High Speed Hand Taps - taper, plug, and bottoming taps in standard inch sizes.


----------



## TonyW (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Pete! I can find inboard adapters over here, but not the outboard ones!

Tony.


----------



## chartle (Feb 16, 2016)

I could just get the correct tap from Beall but with shipping and handling its about $26. I can also get the tap from Woodcraft but I don't have a local store and again shipping and handling and I don't need anything else from them right now. 

Ok here is my solution. My wife and son are going to Albany to scope out apartments for his new job and not will be very near the Woodcraft in Rochester so I think I'm going to ask him stop by and pick me one up.

In reality taping a block of wood is better since I don't have to figure out how to attach a steel nut to a block or wood.

Buy Beall Spindle Tap, 1" x 8 TPI at Woodcraft.com


----------



## JimB (Feb 16, 2016)

chartle said:


> I could just get the correct tap from Beall but with shipping and handling its about $26. I can also get the tap from Woodcraft but I don't have a local store and again shipping and handling and I don't need anything else from them right now.
> 
> Ok here is my solution. My wife and son are going to Albany to scope out apartments for his new job and not will be very near the Woodcraft in Rochester so I think I'm going to ask him stop by and pick me one up.
> 
> ...



The Woodcraft in Rochester is easy to get to off the NYS Thruway (I-90). It will only take them a few minutes out of their way. The people there are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## chartle (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh and just found this source that would even work better than a nut.

Shop Tools and Machinery at Grizzly.com)


----------



## chartle (Feb 16, 2016)

TonyW said:


> At the risk of hijacking this thread, does anyone know where I can buy left hand 1.1/4" x 8 nuts for the outboard side of my lathe please, whilst we are discussing nuts for faceplates. I couldn't find any for the right hand / inboard side so bought a tap from RDG Tools, but the only left tap was a mega bucks import that would be prohibitively expensive with shipping, import duties, sales tax, etc.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Tony Wells.



Just realized what I posted above may also help you. Here it is again.

Insert - 1-1/4" x 8 TPI, LH Thread | Grizzly Industrial

Shop Tools and Machinery at Grizzly.com)


----------



## monophoto (Feb 16, 2016)

chartle said:


> I could just get the correct tap from Beall but with shipping and handling its about $26. I can also get the tap from Woodcraft but I don't have a local store and again shipping and handling and I don't need anything else from them right now. /quote]
> 
> Most Ace Hardware stores have 3/4x16 taper taps in stock. They also carry a 1x8 tap, but its probably not in stock in local stores.  But in either case, stores can get one from their warehouse that you can pick a few days with no additional shipping cost.


----------



## chartle (Feb 18, 2016)

JimB said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > I could just get the correct tap from Beall but with shipping and handling its about $26. I can also get the tap from Woodcraft but I don't have a local store and again shipping and handling and I don't need anything else from them right now.
> ...



They are actually staying with my sister who lives south of Rochester about 10 minutes away from the woodcraft.

But I went by Tractor supply before picking my son up from work and found the 1" and 3/4" nuts I needed. The one inch where $1.99 a pound and my three nuts were .8 lbs so around $1.60. The 3/4" - 16 nuts were more expensive since they are grade 8! and were a $1.49 each. So at these prices I think I can buy a lifetime's supply of nuts for face plates with the $18 I'd spend for the the tap.

They may go anyway. They have some time to kill since they are already to Buffalo and my sister isn't going to be home until later. 

Maybe I'll send them a shopping list.


----------



## Skie_M (Feb 19, 2016)

I checked all the stores around me looking for the 3/4 x 16 nuts ...

Atwoods carried them (castle nut style) for a buck apiece ...

Tractor Supply also carried them (normal hex nuts, grade 8) for about 80 cents apiece ...

I got a few of each, and that'll do just fine for me.


I drilled a 1 1/4 hole with a forster bit into a few spare blocks of wood and epoxy'd the nuts in place, then chucked them up and turned them round the next day ... squared off the back and the face, and made small divots in the face with my tool to better enable me to center my stock that I am gluing on.

I"ve only made 3 such faceplates ... 2 of which are set up normally.  The third is holding a diamond grinding/cutoff wheel for chainsaw sharpening .... but this is what I use for grinding things like lathe tools and other hard metals on my lathe, which has variable speed.


----------



## JimB (Feb 20, 2016)

chartle said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > chartle said:
> ...



Your sister must live fairly close to me. I'm in the suburbs south of Rochester about 5 minutes from Woodcraft


----------



## TonyW (Feb 20, 2016)

chartle said:


> TonyW said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of hijacking this thread, does anyone know where I can buy left hand 1.1/4" x 8 nuts for the outboard side of my lathe please, whilst we are discussing nuts for faceplates. I couldn't find any for the right hand / inboard side so bought a tap from RDG Tools, but the only left tap was a mega bucks import that would be prohibitively expensive with shipping, import duties, sales tax, etc.
> ...




Thanks Cliff! Their blurb says to contact them for international postage, which I did by email, but unfortunately they couldn't be bothered replying.

Tony


----------



## chartle (Feb 20, 2016)

TonyW said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > TonyW said:
> ...



One thing, they may not be there for long. If you notice the face plate that are used on is discontinued and I can't even find the chucks they are supposed to fit.


----------



## Rchan63 (Feb 22, 2016)

Have you try here.  Faceplates


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 22, 2016)

Tractor Supply


----------

